# CNServers



## MannDude (Jul 28, 2013)

I know a couple people here are doing business with them, just curious how you came to the decision to do so? They've got no website, just a stock/standard WHMCS install. No information about their network, company, etc.

All I know is that they are a registered business (http://egov.sos.state.or.us/br/pkg_web_name_srch_inq.show_detl?p_be_rsn=1504158&p_srce=BR_INQ&p_print=FALSE) and that their office appears to be a RiteAid grocery mart (or next to it)

They've got a few reviews on WHT and seems to be where they post their offers. Just curious who is running it and why their can't be more information found about them. Domain was registered in 2004, and looks like they did have a site for awhile, but for the last few years have not.

Just curious how those of you who utilize CNServers happened to stumble across them, and what your experience with them is. BuyVM, who hosts vpsBoard, uses them for DDoS protection so perhaps Fran or Aldryic can comment on this.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 28, 2013)

There's also "The Dragon" that uses them.

There are more Black Lotus users though.


----------



## MannDude (Jul 28, 2013)

concerto49 said:


> There's also "The Dragon" that uses them.
> 
> There are more Black Lotus users though.


Yup. BuyVM and SecureDragon are the only two providers I can think of that use them. I know there are more, but can't recall who.


----------



## concerto49 (Jul 28, 2013)

MannDude said:


> Yup. BuyVM and SecureDragon are the only two providers I can think of that use them. I know there are more, but can't recall who.


http://bgp.he.net/AS40065#_prefixes

Avante...


----------



## Francisco (Jul 28, 2013)

From what I can tell they used to rent China based dedicated servers. When China put in their new content licenses they had to pull out. They then started on the filtering side of things.

I have the owners real name in an email somewhere. He's very friendly and if you ask he'll share.

I can't tank as much as I could at awknet but I get ticket replies in under 2 months so I can't complain.

Francisco


----------



## Reece-DM (Jul 28, 2013)

Francisco said:


> From what I can tell they used to rent China based dedicated servers. When China put in their new content licenses they had to pull out. They then started on the filtering side of things.
> 
> 
> I have the owners real name in an email somewhere. He's very friendly and if you ask he'll share.
> ...


 That's always a bonus!

Myself personally I've not seen these guys about much, only from checking LEB and a friend of mine using them,


----------



## Francisco (Jul 28, 2013)

Reece said:


> That's always a bonus!
> 
> Myself personally I've not seen these guys about much, only from checking LEB and a friend of mine using them,


It's sad that it has to be one though. 

Awk is great if you have like a single application/service that you can build a single specific ACL list for and you're good. It doesn't work well when you are using it as a tunneling service for a couple hundred people, all needing something different.

With that being said CN's UDP filtering is a little more crude than Justin's. If you start getting your teeth knocked in with a non amplification UDP flood you'll likely get all UDP ACL'd out. At awknet they had rate limits that would limit UDP to a single port (so if port 6667 is getting blasted with UDP, then that port is dead for your whole VLAN but all the others are fine).

I was hoping CN would be hitting the east coast but it doesn't look to be the case due to nlayer being annoying.

Francisco


----------

